# Question about a convict I bought



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

There was a guy at the LFS today that told me if I found a Convict with bright orange on her belly that it was not actually a convict but a fish mistaken for one and I should buy it because there not even suppost to sell them. he call the something like buttafluki. or something. anyway the name he was saying kinda sounded like butterfly at the beggining of the word. does this sound farmiliar to anyone or is the orange on the belly just mean the convict is a female?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

_Tilapia buttikoferi_ maybe?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1442


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Convict with an orange belly is a female. LFS employee's are famous for their lack of knowledge.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

True ... female convicts are supposed to have orange/copper/pink ... but then I have seen Butti's sold as convicts in stores too ... :lol: Though I don't think I've seen any with orange bellies, it sorta sounds like what he was told. But the shapes are differant so should be easy to tell the differance.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh ok the guy at the lps thought it was a buttie? Yea its definitely not. If I had known thats what he was talkin about I could have told them right then it wasnt a buttie. I dont want one of those mean suckers in my firemouth tank. it wouldnt be pretty. he was just saying the scientific name for it. i know em as buttie's. here is a pic of the little guy. Im afarid its just a female convict but she sure is pretty as he11. well let me know what you think thx again.


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's a pic of my female (one is the whole pic, one is cropped so you can see her better), who has an orange belly too.



















Cheryl


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

She's a beaut!!!! Nice copper and blue!! Nice pick up! And some people think convicts are plain!!!


----------



## hyposalinity (Apr 30, 2008)

One female CON in a tank with a Firemouth shouldn't be a problem, if anything she'll breed with the FM if it's a male.


----------

